
How long should a SaaS free trial be? - alexkehr
https://www.leadboxer.com/blog/long-saas-free-trial/
======
asavinov
A (fixed) trial period is analogous to having constant list prices or, in
statistics, simple average with some constant time period. A more flesible
approach would be to gradually decrease the amount of resources available to
the account. Or even better some kind of machine learning algorithm could
compute how these resources should be varied in order to maximize some goal
function (like probability of switching to a paid account).

